# Java updates ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have an icon on the bar at bottom of this PC telling me "java updates are available"; and when I click on it to find out what it is talking about, I discover it is a "Java 8 update 171". I then did a search on this PC ... or attempted to do so (Still don't know how as yet to read what this PC has.) ... and did not find any...none...Java on this PC. So should I accept this update and install it? (I cannot tell my PC is having problems as yet with anything I've been doing, not even in the multi-player game; so I'm wondering about this java thing.)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's for Java Runtime Environment (JRE). You probably don't use it for anything but you should have it there just in case. Go ahead and do the update. It will make your system more secure.

It looks like web browsers are getting out of the business of supporting Java applets. It used to be that web apps used Java a lot, but running remote Java applications has certain risks involved. Java is still used for applications running locally within your computer so it's a good idea to have it installed.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Keep in mind JAVA or JRE is one of the most patched software on a system, Pretty much monthly there are patches for it.
You may not see it as an installled package but it may have been bundled with other software.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

So there's no danger of its downloading spyware and other bad things during the update?

How can I find out if I even have Java on my computer already? I've not seen it listed anywhere.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> How can I find out if I even have Java on my computer already? I've not seen it listed anywhere.


Click the Start button in the bottom left. Scroll down through your applications until you find Java (they're in alphabetical order). Click Java, then then click About Java.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks. I have Java version 8 update 161 on this PC.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Then you should update.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Done. Thanks Nevada


----------

